
My WORKOUT: How One Silicon Valley C.E.O. Masters Work-Life Balance - yaseen-rob
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/24/fashion/mens-style/silicon-valley-ceo-work-life-balance.html
======
siruncledrew
That sounds like a nice routine. I can't help but think who else is behind the
scenes that's managing all the day-day maintenance tasks. A luxury of being a
CEO is delegating tasks to other people to do.

